# Yum yum



## davidl243

Hi everyone,
In English when we eat something and it tastes good, we can use the expression 'yum' or 'yum yum' to show that we like it. What is the equivalent expression in your language?

In Spanish I believe it is 'ñam ñam', but I could be mistaken.


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French* it's* "miam (miam)"* (but it's quite childish)


----------



## Ydney

In Mexico it´s just...mmm


----------



## davidl243

Yes, I should have said that it's quite a childish expression, as will be the foreign equivalents I imagine.


----------



## Vanda

On option in Portuguese is hummm.....


----------



## Outsider

I've also seen "nham, nham" in comic books. Basically the same onomatopoeia as in English; only spelled in a different way.


----------



## Pivra

We don't have that in my language. When we want to say something tastes good we just say: Aroyjang อร่อยจัง, it means "so delicious". We don't really use onomatopoeias in our language, not at all actually, unless in comics.


----------



## Outsider

Well, but which ones _do_ you use in comic books?


----------



## Pivra

Outsider said:
			
		

> Well, but which ones _do_ you use in comic books?


 
It's Aam Aam อ้ำอ้ำ


----------



## cyanista

What a nice topic. 

Russian has ням-ням which sounds almost the same  as in Spanish or Portuguese (ñam ñam or nham nham).


----------



## panjabigator

I think we would say mmmm...I cant think of anything else right now (I'll eat something good and report back!)


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish, I can't think of one either. We usually say some adjectives like "*lezzetli*" (tasteful), "*çok güzel*" (very beautiful), etc.. But I guess we don't have one like "yum yum".


----------



## kanojo_

In Slovenia we usually say "Njam njam".


----------



## Tatzingo

Yum Yum!
Yum!
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

Tatz.


----------



## alby

kanojo_ said:
			
		

> In Slovenia we usually say "Njam njam".


 
It's the same in Croatian and it's childish, I would say mmmm

Nataša


----------



## aylinelen

_in romania we say "mmmmm" it's good(mmmmm e bun)_


----------



## Rogo

In Norway we say NAM NAM!

I know the Swedes have quite a charming (and childish) expression, that's used mostly by children and Tina the cute chef on TV... but I'll leave that to the Swedes on the forum.


----------



## arugunu

In Turkish we say "mmmmm" too. At least i've come across many people making that noise. But the toning is really important, otherwise you could give people quite a different impression on what you're thinking.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*...ממממ* (mmmm...) or *יאמי יאמי* (yummy yummy).


----------



## Maja

cyanista said:
			
		

> What a nice topic.
> 
> Russian has ням-ням which sounds almost the same  as in Spanish or Portuguese (ñam ñam or nham nham).



Same in Serbian njam - njam or in Cyrillic њам - њам!!! But also mmmm.


----------



## shaloo

In Telugu..........*Aahaa*............Emi Ruchi !! (What taste !!)
Its like.......*Mmmmmm*.........How Delicious !!

Shaloo


----------



## panjabigator

Shaloo, can you think of any onomatopoeias for Hindi and mmmmmmhmm?
All I can think of are phrases...
kyaa baat hai
swaadisht
masaaledaar


----------



## Aylish

the expression we use in swedish for something deliscious we eat is : " mums! "


----------



## reiziger

In Dutch, it'd just be the word *lekker*, which just means tasty. There's no real sound or onomatopoeia.


----------



## Rogo

Aylish said:
			
		

> the expression we use in swedish for something deliscious we eat is : " mums! "


 
Also, I was thinking of the expression "Mums filibabba"!


----------



## Confused Linguist

There is no Bengali equivalent for "yum yum". I've heard "mmmmm..." a number of times, though.


----------



## jgs69

In Greek it´s "*mmmmmmm*"


----------



## Whodunit

In German, it is "*Hmmm!*" or just "*Lecker!*" (= yummy)


----------



## misdirection

In Filipino/Tagalog, it is "Ang Sarap!" which translates to "It's delicious!" in English.


----------



## kage

*Danish: *"nam, nam"

lol...


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish we use: mniam (mniam).


----------



## TimeHP

In Italy we say:  
gnam gnam!  
We sometimes rub our hands when we say it. 
Ciao


----------



## MissPrudish

The "mmmm" is common to all as I've noticed but since you are talking about "yum yum" being quite childish I guess we should mention:
"γιαμ γιαμ" (yiam yiam) or "μιαμ/μιάμι" (mniam/mniami) in greek,
which could be heard in advertisments of products on tv for example, or perhaps by children


----------



## skatoulitsa

μιαμ μιαμ!


----------



## betulina

In Catalan this onomatopoeia is "nyam, nyam".


----------



## optimistique

reiziger said:
			
		

> In Dutch, it'd just be the word *lekker*, which just means tasty. There's no real sound or onomatopoeia.


 
Oh, but there is! You could say: *Mmmm!* for example, or *'jammie'*. The first is for all ages, but the second is more for little children.


----------



## Nizo

I don’t think there are any “native” *Esperanto* speakers in this forum (we call them _denaskuloj_ – those raised from birth speaking the language), so I’ll venture a response just for interest.  I’m inclined to believe Esperanto speakers use whatever sound or expression is used in their native language.  Interestingly, the _Gran Diccionario Español-Esperanto_ by Fernando de Diego does have an entry under the Spanish _¡ñam-ñam!_:  _njam njam!_  This is a transliteration of the Spanish and in the dictionary is marked with an asterisk, indicating it does not appear in the primary Esperanto monolingual dictionaries.  I have not looked in the Esperanto translations of comic books I have...maybe I'll find more there!


----------



## suslik

In Estonian we say *nämm nämm*


----------



## irene.acler

TimeHP said:


> In Italy we say:
> gnam gnam!
> We sometimes rub our hands when we say it.
> Ciao


 
And we also say: 
gnammy
mmm.


----------



## Lello4ever

irene.acler said:


> And we also say:
> gnammy
> mmm.


 
I don't think we'd use gnammy very much, it's too english. We prefer the other forms


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> In Polish we use: mniam (mniam).



One can occasionally hear the word "pycha" used in this context.


----------



## Encolpius

betulina said:


> In Catalan this onomatopoeia is "nyam, nyam".


 

very interesting
In Hungarian we say and write the same. 

*nyam-nyam*


----------

